# Canon battery magazine 5DmkII



## Sid-EOS (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a BGM-E6 battery magazine for the 5DmkII grip.
The grip usually has a pair of Canon batteries fitted, but in an emergency........

The questions I have are:

Has anyone used the Energizer lithium in this battery magazine?

If not then what brand of battery are you using?

BTW the energizer lithium's have a ten year shelf life, so I can leave them in the camera bag without too much worry about them draining to zero.


----------

